# Semi-Soft Cheese



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

What types have you made?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Chevre and feta made with goat milk.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Crottin and Camembert are good.
They are both white mold ripened.


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

Crottin,Cams,Caslte Blue,Goat Cheese,Stilton,White Stilton With Dried Fruit & Cinnamon,
Blue, Dried Blue, Pharm, Panner, Ricotta,Cream Cheese, Butter,Feta, Sour Cream, Wensleydale, Fontina, Havarti, Cambozola, St Marcellins, Romano.

My Fav's Anything Blue
Cheese Is A Adventuer


----------



## Chicks n' Kits (Jan 29, 2012)

feta, mysost, ricotta, mozzarella, cottage cheese, fromage blanc, yogurt cheese


----------

